# Atomic LED Cab lights



## 20Silverado05

So guys I had to do it, I bought the led cab lights with the whelen flasher and put them in my truck the other night. All I have to say is they are pretty sweet nice and bright at night and definately an attention grabber. So here are some pics of the install. And a quick video.

Cab lights before









Atomic LED Cab lights.


----------



## 20Silverado05




----------



## 20Silverado05

On my truck I had to switch power and ground going to the light heads for the leds to work . It mentions it in the instructions.


----------



## 20Silverado05




----------



## 20Silverado05




----------



## JohnnyU

How about a daytime video.


----------



## 20Silverado05

If i can get out there today at work ill take one


----------



## swtiih

how about the video from a distance to see what other drives would see


----------



## cwby_ram

Subscribing. Had my eye on a set of those. Have to wait til the Dodge ones come out in March, but that gives me time to make my decision. x2 on the daytime vid, curious about that myself. Pretty cool idea though!


----------



## wastedwages

Quick question, looking at the installation directions. Why are lights 3 and 5 hooked to the same trigger out of the flasher unit? Just seems like you would have the two outer or two inner light hooked to the same trigger from the flasher.


----------



## mrv8outboard

There are five lights and only four outputs on the Whelen flasher.


----------



## wastedwages

mrv8outboard;1243519 said:


> There are five lights and only four outputs on the Whelen flasher.


I just think the the flash pattern would look funny having 3&5 hooked together. Why not like 1&5 or 2&4?

Just curious if there is a reason behind 3&5..


----------



## 20Silverado05

I will get a video up today i swear I will do it on lunch . Last night had some one drive it down the street with them on and they are seriously bright . like it almost looked like I had a lighbar on . as far as the flasher hookup for 3 and 5 idn why they did it. kinda wish it was a 5 channel flasher and they had a scan pattern like night rider.


----------



## 20Silverado05

Heres a day video the sun was on the truck at the time . Its hard to tell thru a cell phone video but they are very noticable during daylight.


----------



## 20Silverado05

wtf maybe this one will work


----------



## cwby_ram

20Silverado05;1243780 said:


> wtf maybe this one will work


I think I like it! I'll definitely be checking those out when they come out with the Dodge version!


----------



## Inside Edge

They are a lot brighter as straight clearance lights I've noticed. On the highway they really illuminate the overhead signs as your approaching them. The profile projection of light is the biggest noticeable difference IMHO.


----------



## mrv8outboard

I think they are trying to get the Chevy/Dodge ones out next month. Then more neat things to come from what I here.


----------



## cwby_ram

mrv8outboard;1244671 said:


> I think they are trying to get the Chevy/Dodge ones out next month. Then more neat things to come from what I here.


What else have you heard?


----------



## mrv8outboard

wastedwages;1243531 said:


> I just think the the flash pattern would look funny having 3&5 hooked together. Why not like 1&5 or 2&4?
> 
> Just curious if there is a reason behind 3&5..


I think you could use a second Whelen flasher and sync them together. Then you would have an extra three outputs.


----------



## WOODY367

mrv8outboard;1244678 said:


> I think you could use a second Whelen flasher and sync them together. Then you would have an extra three outputs.


Why can't ypu splice 2 into 1 port?Thers no realdraw and then you have 3 flash together.


----------



## 20Silverado05

WOODY367;1244698 said:


> Why can't ypu splice 2 into 1 port?Thers no realdraw and then you have 3 flash together.


That is what you do.


----------



## Racer26

wastedwages;1243531 said:


> I just think the the flash pattern would look funny having 3&5 hooked together. Why not like 1&5 or 2&4?
> 
> Just curious if there is a reason behind 3&5..


2&4 hooked together is basically the same as 3&5 hooked together. Either way, it's so 2 lights strobe together, then 3 lights strobe together.

Can't wait until they get the Dodge version out...


----------



## wastedwages

Can anyone tell me the approximate size of the flasher box used to control these?


----------



## mrv8outboard

3" x 4" or more like 2" x 3" it is small.


----------



## wastedwages

mrv8outboard;1250874 said:


> 3" x 4" or more like 2" x 3" it is small.


Okay thanks for the info..


----------



## snorcr313

You should install a 5 pin relay on those, it shuts off the running light function while the strobes are being used Thumbs Up


----------



## Lowell Fire 18

wastedwages;1250657 said:


> Can anyone tell me the approximate size of the flasher box used to control these?


Sounds like he is using a Whelen ULF44 Flasher.


----------



## MrPLow2011

I emailed today about Dodge and Chevy versions. Waiting to hear back


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

that would drive me crazy


----------



## hardwoodcd

I couldn't wait any longer and put the ford lights on my dodge. I didn't have clearence lights to begin with so lining up the holes was not an issue. Dodges have a double roof where they need to be mounted so there is some trouble shooting to be done there but they turned out great and look awesome!


----------



## cowboy109

Hardwoodcd what year dodge do you have? I am looking to do the same as you.


----------



## hardwoodcd

cowboy109;1304119 said:


> Hardwoodcd what year dodge do you have? I am looking to do the same as you.


it is an 06. they are great! I was going for a more stock look, no more lightbar for me!


----------



## cowboy109

Hardwood that's nice! I have a 06 also and want cab lights. Did you have factory lights to start? If so were you able to use the factory holes or were they off? Thanks for the help!


----------



## White Gardens

Subscribed!

I need to mount a warning system on the top of my cab for better visibility.

Now, quick question. Is there any legal issue with making your cab markers flash?

..


----------



## Spucel

White Gardens;1304543 said:


> Subscribed!
> 
> I need to mount a warning system on the top of my cab for better visibility.
> 
> Now, quick question. Is there any legal issue with making your cab markers flash?
> 
> ..


I would GUESS that if they are aftermarket and installed just for the looks then no. On required ones...not so sure since they are designed to be illuminated. I would think if you were in a parking lot you should be fine but driving down I-55 might be different. Just my .02


----------



## White Gardens

Spucel;1304546 said:


> I would GUESS that if they are aftermarket and installed just for the looks then no. On required ones...not so sure since they are designed to be illuminated. I would think if you were in a parking lot you should be fine but driving down I-55 might be different. Just my .02


Ya, I think I just might find a sleek mini LED lightbar to put on the headache rack of my truck.

Might be better off just in case.

...


----------



## Spucel

White Gardens;1304547 said:


> Ya, I think I just might find a sleek mini LED lightbar to put on the headache rack of my truck.
> 
> Might be better off just in case.
> 
> ...


May I suggest??? Whats your price range?


----------



## White Gardens

Spucel;1304549 said:


> May I suggest??? Whats your price range?


The cheaper the better! LOL

Nothing out-outlandishly expensive, but something that works. I understand you get what you pay for.

Suggest Away!

...


----------



## Spucel

One of my favorites and I have seen a lot of guys on here with them...

http://www.strobesnmore.com/whelen-lp-series-responder-led.html

Heres a random video on youtube...


----------



## White Gardens

I'm Actually thinking something along the lines of this instead of a light bar. My concern with a mini light-bar like that is the fact that the loader operators at material yards might potentially break it when loading rock and the like.

http://www.strobesnmore.com/whelen-linz6-super-led-lighthead.html

I figure I could mount two, one on each corner of the rack, facing forward. I have strobes in my parking lights, but my issue is spreading salt with my plow on. The strobes get blocked by the plow from the forward position.

Also have two rear mounted strobes facing backwards at the rear corners of the dump bed.

Sorry to the original poster for hijacking! :salute:


----------



## JohnnyU

How about Dash or Visor LEDs, Nick? Then have some angled or side-facing lightheads on the bulkhead, and some rearward facing lights on the back of the body?


----------



## White Gardens

JohnnyU;1304921 said:


> How about Dash or Visor LEDs, Nick? Then have some angled or side-facing lightheads on the bulkhead, and some rearward facing lights on the back of the body?


I personally like everything clear at least from the dash mount stand-point. I hate anything in my field of view on my dash. The wind-shield wipers are bad enough..........

Never thought about the visors though, got a link to some Johny?


----------



## Spucel

White Gardens;1304817 said:


> I'm Actually thinking something along the lines of this instead of a light bar. My concern with a mini light-bar like that is the fact that the loader operators at material yards might potentially break it when loading rock and the like.
> 
> http://www.strobesnmore.com/whelen-linz6-super-led-lighthead.html
> 
> I figure I could mount two, one on each corner of the rack, facing forward. I have strobes in my parking lights, but my issue is spreading salt with my plow on. The strobes get blocked by the plow from the forward position.
> 
> Also have two rear mounted strobes facing backwards at the rear corners of the dump bed.
> 
> Sorry to the original poster for hijacking! :salute:


Those are pretty sharp!


----------



## White Gardens

Spucel;1304991 said:


> Those are pretty sharp!


Ya, I think they would do the trick. My mechanic/neighbor works at a big rig shop and I might be able to get a good deal on them or some other type of small LED strobes through him.

When I decide and get them mounted I'll post a new thread about it.

.....


----------



## JohnnyU

I did a ride-a-long in an undercover car last month, and he had something like this:
http://www.responderpse.com/d60-Stealth-Visor-undercover-interior-lightbar-High-Power.htm

Couldn't even tell it was there on or off. I'm sure it's pretty expensive though...

I still think a roof-mounted beacon/mini bar would be the way to go. Maybe even magnet mount so you can remove it when not in use or going to get material?


----------



## Ace_boy2786

What kind of truck was this installed on? Did you have the electric rear view mirror and other sensor thing under it? was that affected by the wire swap?

I'm currently in the middle of my install and tried swapping the wires and the mirror didn't seem to want to work after that.

Anyone with any pointers for me? I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Ace_boy2786

Huh, guess I can't edit.... well I installed them and swapped the pins on each of the 5 factory plugs into the lights. Now just to finish the controller w/switch(es) and pray to all that's holy that they don't leak.... i really don't want to go through all this again to take them off to add rtv....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I would be worried about ice build up in Florida....


----------

